# How to convert a RCA Composite cable into a RG6 Coaxial cable?



## greghar

Doe anyone know how to convert a RCA Composite cable into a RG6 Coaxial cable connection without the use of an RF modulator? My second Tv is older but in good shape and only has one input fot the coaxial cable. I want to connect a dvd player to it and don't want to use an RF modulator for the connection since I will lose the steroe signal with the audio that way.

Is there a way to connect the RCA cable using a wall plate or some cable converter or something? Please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Chris15

If you only have an RF (antenna) input, then a modulator is the only way you can get a signal in.

You can get stereo modulators, at least for PAL, don't know about NTSC but they cost a bit more...


----------



## epimetheus

I'm pretty sure you can get stereo NTSC RF modulators. Most RF mods I've seen have the standard yellow, white, and red RCA jacks. I've never bothered to check and see if they truly output stereo over the coax though.


----------



## renegadeblack

epimetheus said:


> I'm pretty sure you can get stereo NTSC RF modulators. Most RF mods I've seen have the standard yellow, white, and red RCA jacks. I've never bothered to check and see if they truly output stereo over the coax though.



They do... I used one for some game console and a dvd player. The dvd player only had mono out and the game console had stereo out. When I plugged the dvd player in, it only came through the left being it had one out, and the game console was stereo. So I definitely see no reason not to use an RF mod.


----------



## coldnorth57

try this they make adpters...
RF Coax Connectors and Adapters: UHF, BNC, TNC, F, N, SMA, Twinax, RCA, Motorola, PAL


----------



## Chris15

coldnorth57 said:


> try this they make adpters...
> RF Coax Connectors and Adapters: UHF, BNC, TNC, F, N, SMA, Twinax, RCA, Motorola, PAL



An adapter will change the connector type but will not convert the signal type which is required in this case.

You can't take 3 signals, Video and stereo audio, and magically make them into one with an adapter, you need some active electronics, and the RF tuner in the TV will not be able to process the baseband signals anyway, it simply will not work.


----------



## ruinexplorer

To put it another way, take for example a tourist. If the tourist goes to another country, he can wear the clothes of that country but the clothes don't allow him to speak the native language. A cable merely transmits a signal, the equipment on either side of the must speak the same language. Here's an example of a stereo RF modulator that would solve your issue.


----------



## greghar

Thanks for the information! However, all the RF modualtors I've seen only output a mono signal. Would you be able to suggest one or two that provide a stereo output?


----------



## Footer

If you can't find one, there is another option.... 

Buy a new TV and stop invensting money in old technology. 

VIZIO - VA19L - 19" LCD TV - 720p


----------



## avkid

The $40 RF modulator I got from Radio Shack 5 years ago is stereo.
(BTW, stereo is overrated)


----------



## museav

greghar said:


> Doe anyone know how to convert a RCA Composite cable into a RG6 Coaxial cable connection without the use of an RF modulator?


As has been suggested, the cable is one aspect, the connector a separate one and the signal carried yet another. A signal path is defined by all three, but they are separate descriptors.

In this case, the coax connection on the TV seems to be for a NTSC RF signal, so you have to send it a RF signal regardless of the cables and connectors involved. I think something like the low cost stereo RF modulator the Ruin noted may be your best bet.


----------



## MisterTim

Just use a VCR if you're looking for a low-budget solution.


----------



## zuixro

You could use an RF modulator for the video, and run the audio to a separate receiver.


----------



## WooferHound

Use any old VCR to convert your signal
set the VCR to Video input and take the output from the coax connector 
plus most VCRs are Stereo too . . .


----------



## museav

WooferHound said:


> Use any old VCR to convert your signal
> set the VCR to Video input and take the output from the coax connector
> plus most VCRs are Stereo too . . .


This has been a very economical approach and many may still have old VCRs with NTSC tuners laying around. However, I just looked at Best Buy's web site and of the 8 'VCR' devices listed, 5 are factory refurbished items, the least expensive of which is twice the cost of the modulator suggested. The 3 new items are all upconverting VCR/DVD combos, I think only one even includes any RF component and that is a $240+ unit with an ATSC tuner. So while using an old VCR as an analog RF modulator may still be an economical solution for many, it possibly is also a decreasingly practical one. Sort of like suggesting using film or slides in lieu of an LCD or DLP projector, technically sound but increasingly impractical to implement due to the equipment involved and changes in technology.


----------



## WooferHound

VCRs are cheap
go to the Second Hand thrift store and get one for 3-10 dollars.
I have a couple laying around that I will send for the cost of shipping
Look on the side of the road in the trash

It isn't mentioned if the end result needs to be in NTSC or ATSC ?
that will make a difference . . .


----------

